# TTB replacement...which one to buy??



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Looking to replace the crappy OE throttle body boot (TBB) on my 2.7T. Achtuning sells the upgraded OE boot for around $90. They also sell the ADS version which is a little more money. Samco Sport has their nice looking silicone boot for less. So, which one would you guys suggest if money isn't an issue. Also going to replace the OE diverter valves with the 710N units.


----------



## aarontheplumber (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: TTB replacement...which one to buy?? (Uberhare)*

The APR Bipipe Kit 
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...=5622

If not that the Samco


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: TTB replacement...which one to buy?? (aarontheplumber)*

Don't really feel like disassembling the front end to install the bi-pipe kit. Looking for a "temp" fix until I upgrade the turbos.
I ended up buying the Achtuning TBB, althought the price went up a lot. $189!!!! Also got the 710N valves.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: TTB replacement...which one to buy?? (Uberhare)*

Hey Uberhare
These guys sell a re-infoced version of the stock TBB. Figured I woudl mention it: http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...y=751
Some more places on here that might have some more options: http://www.vaglinks.com
Cheers
Masbsoykie


----------

